# Electric Motorcycle Owners Map



## dedlast (Aug 17, 2013)

Just took a look. Interesting that they are all US so far. Noah from Colorado should definitely edit his location. He's going to get hacked for sure.

Bill


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Most of the people I tested it with yesterday were in the US. Approved some more and almost all were outside the US. I removed the key for adding entries.

I figured if people wanted to put their home address they could choose. I disabled showing it, so it should be fine now.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Almost 50 people added their locations in just a few days! Not bad, not bad!

Keep adding them if ya got em!


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

To all who want to edit:

Go to www.evfr.net and Open your bubble.... Click on your name at the top of the bubble (not on the side legend) and if you're using the same browser and computer (and you haven't cleared your cookies lately) you can edit. 

If not... Email me. I can remove your location and you can do it over.


To all:
When you add a location.... There's a little link it gives you at the end. If you save that somewhere you can easily come back to edit. 

The fact that you... On xxxx computer and yyyy location uploaded a location is saved in your browser's cookies. If you return.... You can edit it, but no one else's. 

If you clear cookies or use a different browser.... Then you have to email the admin... Listed at the top of my website.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

So motorbiker.org has picked up the map, pretty sweet!

http://news.motorbiker.org/blogs.nsf/dx/electric-motorcycles-find-out-where-they-are---owner-map.htm

We're almost at 100 people, in right at 2 weeks time!


----------

